

Ask HN: What are you working on this weekend? - misterbwong

Looking through old Ask HN's, I saw this one: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1500687 and thought it'd be interesting to resurrect.<p>So, HN, what are <i>you</i> working on this weekend?
======
bartonfink
A baby. My wife is currently in labor.

~~~
JCB_K
the question wasn't "what were you working on 9 months ago" ;)

Congrats!

------
jeffool
Trying to write a neo-noir nerd novel! I only get in that writing mood when I
have other things that take priority. I can't let that happen forever.

------
eswat
* Working through Code School if I don’t finish by tonight—doing Rails Best Practices.

* Upload my first music mix to my site. Still need to create an album cover and section on my site for it—was hoping for an invite to Designers.MX to make things easier before then but that didn’t pan out.

* Prep myself for the Intro. to Japanese course I’ll be taking starting next week. I’ve been trying to learn on and off on my own but always lose steam, but I want to at least recall the kana before Monday.

~~~
armored
Japanese! The Hiragana and Katakana is the easy part too! Kanji broke me. Send
an email to sherman.boyd at armored.io and I'll make you a gift of
"Remembering the Hiragana","Remembering the Katakana" and "Remembering the
Kanji" by James Heisig.

------
amourgh
Learning more about mobile app dev & Python(especiallly Django)==>preparing to
build a website with python and mobile app

------
joeld42
Ludum Dare!! 48 hour game compo!!! wwwwwoooo! <http://www.ludumdare.com/>

~~~
nddrylliog
Dammit. This falls on a week-end where I have homework, an exam to study for,
the girlfriend to handle, and work for my job. When's the next one?

~~~
joeld42
They usually happen three times a year, a big one sometime in April, and
others in August and December.

And there's a mini-LD every month.

There's a "gamecompo" mailing list on the front page of the ludumdare hub site
that you can sign up for, it just sends reminders a week or so before each
compo.

~~~
nddrylliog
Thanks for the tip! Just signed up for the mailing fist.

------
nantes
Trying talk someone into being my cofounder!

------
yan
A quarter-marathon mud run and research.

------
masterj
Building a simple photo sharing app as an exercise to learn Django and some
jQuery. My background is in math / scientific computation so it's interesting
to see things from this perspective. I'm hoping to start freelancing in a few
weeks :)

------
gharbad
I'll be finishing up my CS capstone's course requirements. Two weeks to
graduation! :D

~~~
nantes
I was so relieved when my advisor let me use a previous undergrad research
project as my capstone.

Congratulations!

------
raquo
A web app to get RSS feeds of HN filtered by keywords, points, etc. because I
often miss valuable news in my areas of interest on HN. Was thinking about
adding opencalais metadata too, but that's out of my MVP I think.

------
Shooter
Not working...leaving for my first vacation in 11 years. (The vacation is
being shoehorned around a business trip my wife has to take. Otherwise, it
would have been at least 12 years between our vacations...)

------
xcallemjudasx
Relaxing after a hectic week of bringing Shanghai online and upgrading all of
Houston.

By relaxing I mean traveling to Austin for a 2 day rave!!

------
mdoerneman
My start-up. With a full-time job and 2 kids, there is no time during the
week. 5am will be here before I know it.

------
misterhaywood
Looking for the best e-commerce route for opening an online store. Checking
out fulfillment houses.

~~~
mcdowall
Shopify will save you a ton of time

------
markkat
Dealing with 3 tons of flagstone my wife ordered and one of a list of things
for hubski.com.

------
dminor
Drawing a few tiles and messing around with 2d terrain generation for a game
idea I have.

------
armored
Playing with Openstack on my 4 node cluster && neglecting the wife = 0

------
dkersten
Painting my mothers house.

------
misterbwong
More Objective-C learning & moving apartments.

------
trbecker
Moving my stuff to a new apartment.

------
charlesdm
A beautiful android media player

------
klaut
writing a trip planner app that will help me organise my mongolia trip this
summer.

------
veyron
disrupting quantitative finance

